# LittleBear Holsters will be back on Monday



## JBPDXOR (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Dave Galloway & Littlebearholsters will be back taking orders again, starting Monday April 26th.
After reading in Floridaconcealedcarry forum, Dave has a new partner and will be opening back up.

Look for his website after monday.:smt023


----------

